# gyno from m1t?



## brokeass122 (Sep 23, 2004)

ok im running some m-1-t and am wondering if there is any chance for me to get gyno i thought that i rememberd reading that you cant but im not sure the reason i ask is that my nipples arent swollen but kind of irritated and slightly sore to touch im using 4ad in a spray as well so im thinking that since i apply it to my chest that it may have irritated them but im not sure and just want to make sure i have my nolva in hand and am ready to start it if this is the case though dosage at 40mgs a day correct me if im wrong


----------



## redspy (Sep 23, 2004)

M1T is very unlikely to cause gyno.  4-AD won't directly cause gyno, however, the target hormone (Test) may aromatize to estrogen but again it's very unlikely.  If you have have Nolva on hand you're fine, it's very effective at combating gyno.

What you have is probably more paranoia than anything else   I had a similar scare a while back but it turned out to be nothing.

Nolva at 40mg ED will help out if you're convinced you're having gyno symptoms.


----------



## brokeass122 (Sep 23, 2004)

ok i was really really hoping that you were gonna say that cause my nipples are sore not puffy or anything i just thought that the 4ad may have made them sore so you dont think that i should worry and that im just paranoid, and how do i know for sure that i have gyno i know the basic symptoms puffy itching swelling nipples but how can i tell for sure


----------



## redspy (Sep 23, 2004)

Take a look at some of these pics...

http://www.gynecomastia.org/content/treatment/gynogallery.shtml

If you looked like this you'd be in real trouble....


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 23, 2004)

Jim wasn't half bad...


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 23, 2004)

Everytime you post gyno pics they get worse.


----------



## gopro (Sep 23, 2004)

Prolactin based gyno is possible with M 1-T. On rare occassions, lactation has occurred.


----------



## redspy (Sep 23, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Everytime you post gyno pics they get worse.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 23, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> lactation has occurred.


Got any pics?


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 23, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Jim wasn't half bad...


Jim was better off than poor bob.


----------



## redspy (Sep 23, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Jim was better off than poor bob.


Yeah, Bob looked pretty rough, poor thing.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Take a look at some of these pics...



hey *redspy* I really did not want to see your tits bro!


----------



## topolo (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## redspy (Sep 23, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> hey *redspy* I really did not want to see your tits bro!


Dude, if I had big tits like that I'd be groping myself so much I'd never leave the house


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 23, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Take a look at some of these pics...
> 
> http://www.gynecomastia.org/content/treatment/gynogallery.shtml
> 
> If you looked like this you'd be in real trouble....


What is wrong with this site? We can't post the naked breast of women, but we can post dudes with tits?


----------



## gopro (Sep 24, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Got any pics?



God no!


----------



## dstack (Apr 8, 2005)

I've been consistantly cycling MT1 since Novemer 2004. I am convinced that MT1 gave me gyno, but my chest looks nothing like that! You would not know I have anything unless you felt around. 

I'm seeing a doctor on Monday about this, and I started a thread about my little problem.  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=45851&page=1&pp=30


----------



## OmarJackson (Apr 8, 2005)

dstack said:
			
		

> [thread]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=45851&page=1&pp=30[/thread]




no offense dude, but that is the most retarted attempt at html coding i have ever seen. LMAO!!!!!!! [/thread]


----------

